# Broadway Sign Reveal



## Crewguy7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm working on a show that calls for a Broadway Sign with a 4" reveal surrounding the letters to boh mask lightbulbs and make it look more realistic. The problem i'm having is finding a material to make this reveal. I've looked at flashing, both aluminum and vinyl, but these are difficult to work with at times and expensive. Any ideas?


----------



## Footer (Sep 24, 2006)

Masonite, luan, foam.... you have got to tell me that someone at the krannert can help ya with this. Do you have to have steel to cover it due to the heat?... Also would bending sheet metal do it?... Give a few more details about the size of the lamp that you have to cover, wattage, height of reveal, is it a flown good, etc.


----------



## Crewguy7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ha, there's plenty of people at Krannert who have ideas on what to use. I'm just looking for additional ideas. The sign is flown. The letters are about 3 feet tall and 2.5 feet wide. Much of the letters are curved some very sharply. The material has to be thin enough to bend, but thick enough to staple, nail, adhere, to the MDF backer. It doesn't have to be heat resistant as the lamps are very low wattage. The reveal is 4" from the backer and the lamps will most likely be the small base round bulbs sometimes found in christmas lights.


----------



## ricc0luke (Sep 24, 2006)

i like the idea of flashing, but you might try thin sheets of hobby foam or try a thin flexible plastic...

this show is down at krannert? what show is it?


----------



## Crewguy7 (Sep 25, 2006)

A Chorus Line at Krannert


----------



## Van (Sep 25, 2006)

What about wiggle board ? if your leeters are cut from 1/4 to 1/2" ply. Wiggle board stapled and glued to the edge then a frontis peice assembled on top it should have plenty of strength. As far as riggning it that sholdn't be any trouble with some steel holding the spacing for the letters. to be on the safe side I would suggest flamex-ing the interior of the box. 
That'smy two cents worth.


----------



## Crewguy7 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the advice on flame proofing the inside of the letters, almost forgot to order the stuff!


----------

